# SET ? success rate?



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Crystal,

At our clinic for first time at ICSI once you are under 38 they recommend only single egg transfer. (If you have a good quality embryo).  I was just wondering if they transferred one embryo grade A 8 cell what would the chances of a pregnancy be?

Look forward to hearing from you,

Sunbeam


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

sunbeam said:


> Hi Crystal,
> 
> At our clinic for first time at ICSI once you are under 38 they recommend only single egg transfer. (If you have a good quality embryo). I was just wondering if they transferred one embryo grade A 8 cell what would the chances of a pregnancy be?
> 
> ...


Hello Sunbeam,

This is very variable according to your medical history as well as the embryo stage. Only your clinic can give you the statistics for your chance but remember a lot of clinics will prefer to transfer at the blastocyst stage when putting a single embryo back and this can affect the chance considerably.

The HFEA should have stats on their website for your clinic as well.

Best wishes


----------

